# Carnifex Biomorph Builds



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

What are your favourite or most common carnifex builds?

I'm looking at the carnifex biomorphs wondering if this is legit?

Carnifex with 

Bio-Plasma, Crushing Claws, Scything Talons, Toxin Sacs, Mace Tail Weapon, Spine Banks, Acid Maw

For D6 + 2 attacks on the assault with the extra attack from the tailweapon and Bio Plasma for D6 +2 + 2 rerollable wound attacks? 

5-10 str 10 attacks for 150 points...


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

The only real problem with that is that it's going to get shot down. True, you might have more then one.... actually, I can tell you are going to have more than one . But it does have really crap WS and I, which is not good against several units (and taking that this is competative, I think you may be facing one of them). And to be honest, the Carni's job is not to take out regular troops, it's job is to take out the more advanced units. 

Then again, if it runs into Troops and they can't stop it, you've pretty much won 2/3 of the missions.... I'd say this is a good list, but if you don't have any units that can carry Venom Cannons and/or Barbed Strangulars, then you might run into some troubles IMO. 

Edit: Mine would be carrying two Venom Cannons, Reinforced Chitin, and Bonded Ecoskeleton. It's strong, deadly, and really powerful in CC and shooting. I'm used to the two attack thing from Wraithlords, so I don't mind the lack of attacks really .


----------



## Sieg (Dec 3, 2007)

i am a little rusty on my nids, is 150 or 115 the point cap for them being elites?

If it is 150 that is pretty sick, if not then the gun fex is just overall better for that vital heavy slot


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Sieg said:


> i am a little rusty on my nids, is 150 or 115 the point cap for them being elites?
> 
> If it is 150 that is pretty sick, if not then the gun fex is just overall better for that vital heavy slot


Nah, It's 115. It would be pretty sick if it was 150 pts. I think you're getting the part confused that it has to be a 1500 pt game or over which that rule can come into affect :grin:.

(I can easily see the confusment in that :wink.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> What are your favourite or most common carnifex builds?
> 
> I'm looking at the carnifex biomorphs wondering if this is legit?
> 
> ...


The tail weapon only comes into effect when fighting 4 or more models remember :wink:
Toxic Sacs only doees something against Necron Lords, Monoliths and Wraithlords. Bio Plasma allows armour saves and doesn't benefit from acid maw. Crushing Claws aren't worth their points IMO, 5 points cheaper and they would be good. Adrenal Glands and/or Toxic Miasma are very effective.

Effective base fex's:

Barbed Strangler, enhanced senses and sycthing talons.
2x Twin Devourers and enhanced senses
Barbed Strangler, Venom Cannon and enhanced senses.
2xSycthing Talons, Adrenal Gland (both) and Toxic Miasma (drop miasma to make an elite) (Personally I add reinforced Chintin as well, and in larger games (1750+ points) Extended Carapace)

Hope I helped Jez


----------



## Sieg (Dec 3, 2007)

yea nathan that must have been what i was thinking about. Thanks


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> The tail weapon only comes into effect when fighting 4 or more models remember :wink:
> Toxic Sacs only doees something against Necron Lords, Monoliths and Wraithlords. Bio Plasma allows armour saves and doesn't benefit from acid maw. Crushing Claws aren't worth their points IMO, 5 points cheaper and they would be good. Adrenal Glands and/or Toxic Miasma are very effective.
> 
> Effective base fex's:
> ...


Yeah, this is 5th edition. There's a whole lot more troops around.

All of the cons you've stated are accurate but the points to include them is so insignificant. Toxin Sacs is effective against a lot more than you've stated though. Ork Warbosses, Vehicles etc. Bio-Plasma seems a good price for an additional str 10 attack. I'd say crushing claws are well worth the points. 2 attacks is useless, the fex needs to get into the combat, win it and break the opponent as soon as possible. It's no use hanging around.

I was thinking of taking 2 or 3 of these Carnifexes. Thats a whole lot of str 10 attacks. (maybe 2 with zoans) Playtesting is needed.

Thanks for the examples


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

As long as you include shooty Fexes as some elite choices then I don't see a problem with the Crushing Claw Fex. I'd give it the extra wound, the amount of times I've had a Carnifex doing that much more damage because its had another turn due to that wound.

Converted to the way of Nidzilla then?


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> Yeah, this is 5th edition. There's a whole lot more troops around.
> 
> All of the cons you've stated are accurate but the points to include them is so insignificant. Toxin Sacs is effective against a lot more than you've stated though. Ork Warbosses, Vehicles etc. Bio-Plasma seems a good price for an additional str 10 attack. I'd say crushing claws are well worth the points. 2 attacks is useless, the fex needs to get into the combat, win it and break the opponent as soon as possible. It's no use hanging around.
> 
> ...



Ah crap, knew I would miss something with that S10 >_<. But you said you wanted a troop killer, and saving those points really makes a difference. Yes 2 attacks isn't much, but a fex should have 4, that is, 2x Sycthing Talons. Against Troops, Bio Plasma is good, but just keep in mind that they still allowed saves. I wasn't saying Crushing Claws are bad, They are good, but over priced. Adrenal Gland (I) is useful as then your above I1. So you stirke before PF and at the same time as Orks and Necrons. But your fex build really depends on the rest of the army. Hope your getting something out of this


----------



## sooch (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah I would agree with taking 2x scytal over the crushing claws. I like being able to know what my units are capable of, so that I can depend on them in certain situations. CC is too random for me, and not really much better than 2x scytal for the price. Like others have said, +I is a must (if you're gearing to instakill warbosses it's nice to hit before their PK), as is +WS and miasma. Beyond that, go nuts. But those are the basic biomorphs for a cc fex. To summarize, +I, 2x scytal, +ws, miasma, and whatever else you want/have points for. As far as defensive biomorphs go, reinforced chitin is always the first one you should get.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Yes I agree with Sooch on all these things. But a few biomorphs to avoid at all costs:
*Symboite Rippers & thornback- pointless in 5th. As in do nothing period.
*Regenerate- Definitly not worth the high cost.
*Spore Cysts- It makes Spore Mines, and has a 1 in 6 chance of giving your monster a wound :no:
*Combat Upgrades on a Ranged Fex- Just don't 

I am considering running Mace Tail on my fex again now... if i have the spare points


----------



## dander (Jan 13, 2008)

I do have a mace tail on my sniperfex. It's cheap and people like to jump him with assault squads. The extra attack has helped quite a few times. 

I got a new fex for christmas and he's going to become my first cc fex. Claws and talons and other cc oriented stuff. A lot of points of course. I need him to be shot at because thats less time shooting at all my genestealers. Now if someone wants to shoot the stealers they will pay when the fex hits their lines.

I understand all the problems with bio-plasma but no one mentioned for 2 more points you can get tusked. It looks cool and works better. In addition always put flesh hooks on. For one point nothing is funnier then watching a fex climb a building.

Lastly, does anyone think spine banks are worth the mear 5 points they cost? I know he'll be running most the time. except for that time he charges nd thats when they'll pay off (in theory).


----------

